# Linandko's videos, contest idea



## saratoga (Jan 11, 2013)

EDIT: Thank you to all that helped shape this contest! Here is the first video, just explaining everything. I'll keep my original post below me, in case anyone is interested what it was like when we first started out.
VIDEO ONE: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S0SF9z9v79c


Hello everyone! As you may or may not know, I am Lindsey, or "Lin" of Linandko. I make movies with my boyfriend Kohei and we post them on youtube, the main ones now being: Animal Crossing New Leaf, Fantasy Life and just random videos for our Vblog. 

Our ACNL videos got crazy attention that we never ever anticipated, and it has been sooo much fun. I love being able to answer questions and help people out, all while playing a game that is genuinely fun 

Kohei and I have been talking and we want to do some sort of contest involving ACNL for when it is released in the US/EU etc. Since we are poor college students we are unable to do extravagant contests like buying people 3DS XLs etc, but we figured that doing something cool in game would be fun.

The idea, for now:

We would make a video right after the dates are announced for the US and EU release dates. We are thinking this will be somewhat soon, maybe in Feb, possibly March (just a hunch) so we still have a lot of time until this happens. In this video we would announce the contest and tell people what it would consist of, what we are thinking now is this:


2 US winners (US/Canada) and 2 EU winners (EU+rest of world) making for four winners total.
Each winner would get 250,000 bells, as well as a marine (diving) suit
They would also get to come to our town, and choose from some items in our "fortune cookie/rare item room" this includes stuff from the fortune cookies, 7-11 items, gold items, mermaid series, etc. All stuff that is a bit difficult to attain. Maybe they would get an item or two. We also are playing around with the idea of them being able to order like 5 things from our catalog, but we have no idea how attractive a prospect that'd be (we have a ton of items each, so it wouldn't be skimpy).
 Each winner would get a video featuring us in their town, or vice versa (we'd work it out with them). It'd be just another video in our video series, and could be a lot of fun depending on what they want to do (island games, etc. are all possible).
A basket (nine fruit) of your choice. 

Obviously still a work in progress, but we came up with more or less this^ when we talked about it yesterday. I also suggested giving the winners all silver tools but Kohei wondered if people would even want that. If anyone has ideas/suggestions we would love to hear them!!

So anyway, the announcement video would set up the contest. We'd let them know that we would post another video, about a month before the game would be released. In that video, we'd request that everyone write [us] or [eu] in a comment, and it would act as an entry. More than one would mean disqualification, and their youtube account must be more than a month old (to prevent people from making multiple ones to post entries), but aside from that, anyone that is planning to get the game is eligible. We would close the entries maybe a few days before the game was to be released. We'd then make a final video where we show us printing out the comments, checking to make sure nobody "cheated" (did it multiple times, etc) and then show us going to a random number generator website to pick the winner!  After the four winners were chosen we would get in contact with them, and get their FCs and all of that.

So...this is what we have so far. I would love input for the prizes as well as what you guys think about the best way to go about this on youtube [is our current idea of having three videos good, or need work?: (1) announcement of contest, (2) actual contest entry video, and (3) showing the winners "live" (in a way) to show how we did it 100% randomly and fairly].

Thank you in advance for any ideas or suggestions you may come up with. I genuinely want to make a fun contest, and I figured a place where everyone loves this game as much as we do would be the best place to ask


----------



## Sora (Jan 11, 2013)

Oh my gosh! I love your videos! I think the entire video sounds great! But the best option, as for featuring the winners, may be to just have a video with them in your town. I would think you coming to our towns would be fun and all, but depending if you meet with them close to the release or far after the release may affect it. If it was close, unless they time travel, the town would be a bit empty and the experience might not be as entertaining. While as going to your town and just having a video there while playing games, ect. may be more fun for them and the viewers. Thats just my thought so feel free to discard it! Once again I love your videos!


----------



## saratoga (Jan 11, 2013)

Sora said:


> Oh my gosh! I love your videos! I think the entire video sounds great! But the best option, as for featuring the winners, may be to just have a video with them in your town. I would think you coming to our towns would be fun and all, but depending if you meet with them close to the release or far after the release may affect it. If it was close, unless they time travel, the town would be a bit empty and the experience might not be as entertaining. While as going to your town and just having a video there while playing games, ect. may be more fun for them and the viewers. Thats just my thought so feel free to discard it! Once again I love your videos!


That is a good point about us going to their towns...if the game had just come out there not might be a whole lot to see. We will definitely have to invite the for the part if they were to choose some rareish items and for the island though, so that is a good point. Thank you so much for your input


----------



## Jennifer (Jan 11, 2013)

I think this sounds really nice and awesome  

I don't really have any advice (Other than that maybe picking a random number can be a bit off due to how Youtube places comments sometimes @-@) since I can't think of any good ideas but I do think it's really nice of you guys to do :3

And yeah, while some people may want you guys to see their town (Maybe they've already set up paths  And got some cool items for their home), it probably still won't be TOO much early. Though, if they have the island, playing Minigames on their island may be cool.

Only other thought is you may want to make like...a video of your catalogs shortly before the contest ends so it'd be easier for people to just pick what they'd like and no worries over if you have it or not  (And possibly a bell limit as well-- don't think you'd want someone asking for like...the 5 most expensive items XD)

Edit: I wrote these and then accidentally forgot to save >> 
On Silver Tools: I personally would like them, actually. Maybe it's just me, but I think the Silver tools are pretty cool and while getting gold for some isn't too bad (Like the Shovel), it could take a bit. Not to mention Silver Axes have the highest chance for designs!

On Fruit: I would say, if possible, maybe give the person an option to pick 9 different fruits or a basket of 9 of the same fruit or maybe like... 5 of one fruit and 4 in another fruit. Just to give someone more options if they'd really like it :3 (And as Jake mentioned below, of course figure out if you'd want to include Delicious fruit or not in that)


----------



## Jake (Jan 11, 2013)

This is actually a really great idea.

This is my 2 cents on this idea;

1) the three video thing I think is really good. I like the three steps or w/e showing the progress, and the third one is a good idea to show it's not rigged.
2) "I also suggested giving the winners all silver tools but Kohei wondered if people would even want that"
Personally, I wouldn't want silver tools because I'd much rather get them myself (maybe only I'd be happy with the silver axe from the contest). But I only speak for me not everyone so ya
3) what Sora said is a good idea. It's true we'd have like nothing in out towns and it'd probably be more fun/entertaining if they went to your town/s instead
4) Might be a little hard for you to obtain (since you only have apples and oranges) but maybe the 9 basket thing could include delicious fruit? But I still really like the normal fruit idea.

I don't know your ideas sound really nice though. I'll come back if I think of anything else.


----------



## Kookydoll (Jan 11, 2013)

I love your guy's videos! I think this contest is a great idea! I think all of your ideas are really good, the only thing I would say is that when the winners come to your town(s), it might be a lot more difficult to communicate which items they want, which fruit they want, and so on, because you won't be in close contact with them and can't directly talk to one another, you would have to type everything out with the chat function. Maybe set up some kinda skype call with one another, if you're comfortable with that, for better communication? I don't know if I explained this clearly or not...


----------



## K.K. Guitar (Jan 11, 2013)

I wanna participate! sounds like fun!


----------



## saratoga (Jan 11, 2013)

Kookydoll said:


> I love your guy's videos! I think this contest is a great idea! I think all of your ideas are really good, the only thing I would say is that when the winners come to your town(s), it might be a lot more difficult to communicate which items they want, which fruit they want, and so on, because you won't be in close contact with them and can't directly talk to one another, you would have to type everything out with the chat function. Maybe set up some kinda skype call with one another, if you're comfortable with that, for better communication? I don't know if I explained this clearly or not...



Because there would be a week or so plus window inbetween announcing the winners and having them come over, we would get in touch with them over youtube and e-mail and communicate all of that ahead of time, so I wouldn't think that this would be a problem. Thanks for your input


----------



## Superpenguin (Jan 11, 2013)

I suggest you make it required to have an account a bit more than a month old now that you have told people about it, and the release date announcement could still be more than a month away.


----------



## Viriel (Jan 11, 2013)

That's a wonderful idea, and it's also very kind of you to add EU players like me to the contest.
I'll definitely be part of it


----------



## Chameleonsoup (Jan 11, 2013)

That's so generous of you! What a lovely idea


----------



## mattmagician (Jan 11, 2013)

Sounds awesome  You guys know I'm here to help if you need anything!


----------



## Haihappen (Jan 11, 2013)

K.K. Guitar said:


> I wanna participate! sounds like fun!




me too, me too! :]
I really love your videos! Didn't know that you were in this forum, that's pretty cool  *youtube celebrity*


----------



## saratoga (Jan 11, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> I suggest you make it required to have an account a bit more than a month old now that you have told people about it, and the release date announcement could still be more than a month away.


That is a really good point. Maybe something like "account older than 1/10/13" although that is oddly specific haha.




Viriel said:


> That's a wonderful idea, and it's also very kind of you to add EU players like me to the contest.
> I'll definitely be part of it


We get messages all the time that is like "we love you, from france!" and "greetings from Chile, you guys are awesome!" So I really wanted to include non-US players as well. We get so much love from them it wouldn't make sense not to  



Haihappen said:


> me too, me too! :]
> I really love your videos! Didn't know that you were in this forum, that's pretty cool  *youtube celebrity*


Wow thanks! But we aren't there yet...maybe someday haha  Thank you for the kind words too!



mattmagician said:


> Sounds awesome  You guys know I'm here to help if you need anything!


Thanks! We still have a few months to get the bells and everything ready, but I'll let you know for sure if I need a hand.


----------



## Kaijudomage (Jan 11, 2013)

Sounds like a plan, to be honest I'm a little saddened by the fact that only 4 people will win.

If I don't win, I can still visit in my dreams.....


----------



## Pokeking (Jan 11, 2013)

This sounds like a great idea. Would the town visit be through the Dream Mansion?

I love the Animal Crossing videos you and Kohei put on YouTube. I also liked the one that's the visit of a Japanese game shop.


----------



## Jennifer (Jan 11, 2013)

Since I realized I forgot to mention it...I think some people would enjoy being able to get stuff from the catalog. I'm sure shoes and socks may be popular for some considering you can't open it for a while. Or maybe some furniture sets they may not be able to get for quite a while (I remember hearing a lot of the holiday furniture can be bought as an example).

I know I've already planned out my future outfit so the sooner I get an appropriate haircut, the socks, shoes, and AR reader, I will be good  I still need to decide on the hat/hair accessory though... 

With Marine Suits--if they are orderable (Understandable if not XD As I remember hearing none of the island stuff is), it might be cool to let people pick what Marine suit they want.

Pokeking - I would guess it'd be an actual visit as they wouldn't be able to get their prizes through the Dream World


----------



## SodaDog (Jan 11, 2013)

I didnt know you were linandko! your videos are nice, and way better than those junk people of today!

I would love to be in your contest and be featured in your video, if i can.


----------



## Octavia (Jan 11, 2013)

I think this is a great idea. The possibility of winning a 7-11 item sold me on the spot. Definitely change the Youtube account date though. If you don't want to do a specific date, you can always say "before January of 2013". 
You both picked out a nice variety of prizes, but as Jake mentioned: I, personally, wouldn't be interested in the silver items. I'd like to earn those on my own. Different strokes for different folks though.
Would there be the possibility of a couple/all four meeting together to play a game on the island? If it can be worked out to everyone's schedule, of course. 
As for the visit, I think it's best to let the winner decide. Some may want to show off their progress, while others would want to go to your town.


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Jan 11, 2013)

Nice idea, I'd be interested in entering.


----------



## Joey (Jan 11, 2013)

I would love to participate and i love your videos


----------



## aikatears (Jan 11, 2013)

oh this is very cool!


----------



## Rover AC (Jan 11, 2013)

saratoga said:


> Hello everyone! As you may or may not know, I am Lindsey, or "Lin" of Linandko. I make movies with my boyfriend Kohei and we post them on youtube, the main ones now being: Animal Crossing New Leaf, Fantasy Life and just random videos for our Vblog.
> 
> Our ACNL videos got crazy attention that we never ever anticipated, and it has been sooo much fun. I love being able to answer questions and help people out, all while playing a game that is genuinely fun
> 
> ...



Oh, you're Lindsey! Hello! I'm one of your subscribers! I like this contest idea, I'll be participating!


----------



## Toripocalypse (Jan 11, 2013)

That sounds like a lot of fun!  I've been watching your videos from the very beginning, occasionally commenting (I'm Woobieification over at YT, I dunno why I thought that UN was a good idea, but eh) and I'd love to enter it!  Even if I don't win, I'd love to see the resulting videos!  Great idea, Lin~  Hopefully we'll get a US date soon enough.


----------



## Gummy (Jan 11, 2013)

Seems like a really neat plan, looking forward to it!


----------



## saratoga (Jan 11, 2013)

Pokeking said:


> This sounds like a great idea. Would the town visit be through the Dream Mansion?
> 
> I love the Animal Crossing videos you and Kohei put on YouTube. I also liked the one that's the visit of a Japanese game shop.


We wouldn't do it through the Dream Mansion because you can't visit together, and we wouldn't be able to give out the prizes. It would be a direct visit, they would be added to our friends list and vice versa and would work out what date/time to do it over e-mail.



Octavia said:


> I think this is a great idea. The possibility of winning a 7-11 item sold me on the spot. Definitely change the Youtube account date though. If you don't want to do a specific date, you can always say "before January of 2013".
> You both picked out a nice variety of prizes, but as Jake mentioned: I, personally, wouldn't be interested in the silver items. I'd like to earn those on my own. Different strokes for different folks though.
> Would there be the possibility of a couple/all four meeting together to play a game on the island? If it can be worked out to everyone's schedule, of course.
> As for the visit, I think it's best to let the winner decide. Some may want to show off their progress, while others would want to go to your town.


Good point, I think “Account older than 1/2013” is sufficient enough. Kohei was right on apperantly with the silver items not being a good choice  Thank you for your input, you have a good point about people probably wanting to do it themselves.
I figured that the 7/11 would be popular because of how hard they are to get. We will offer them for sure, along with a bunch of other rare items


----------



## Jennifer (Jan 12, 2013)

saratoga said:


> I figured that the 7/11 would be popular because of how hard they are to get. We will offer them for sure, along with a bunch of other rare items



Yeah, I think this is what will get most people's attention XD
I know getting the 7-11 Model is one of my big goals because I always like having a Model room and now I can even make a Museum exhibit for it so missing a model would drive me nuts @-@


----------



## Juicebox (Jan 12, 2013)

I love your videos, and I like these ideas! Especially if I can get the marine suit early, because waiting to be able to swim will drive me nuts.


----------



## Hamusuta (Jan 12, 2013)

I agree with saying that we come to your town.
But its so nice of you to do a contest <3 And your videos are so kewl ^_^


----------



## D1llon (Jan 12, 2013)

This is a wonderful idea! Thank you so much for posted here! You two are awesome!


----------



## JCnator (Jan 12, 2013)

I think you should go with that idea, but there's one thing that's bugging me a bit.

If a winner never contacted you to set time and dates after a certain "deadline", then how will you sort this problem out?


----------



## saratoga (Jan 12, 2013)

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> I think you should go with that idea, but there's one thing that's bugging me a bit.
> 
> If a winner never contacted you to set time and dates after a certain "deadline", then how will you sort this problem out?



That is easy enough, we'd just choose another winner!


----------



## ChickenSpy (Jan 12, 2013)

I like the idea. I didn't know about your channel before but I'm really liking it. I'm watching your Fantasy Life stuff right now, as I'm pretty excited for that. haha


----------



## saratoga (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks for all the input everyone! We are working out the details. I might even up the prize money to 500,000 bells per person  Hopefully the game will be annouced sometime next month, and I can get the ball rolling on the "official" announcement on our channel.


----------



## Bambi (Jan 24, 2013)

Omigosh! Lindsey!!!! I love your videos! I just subscribed to you on youtube and check your channel everyday for more videos  Please keep it up, you two are so funny and sweet together. I just adore your commentary!


----------



## Pokeking (Jan 25, 2013)

I subscribed to your YouTube channel and I loved the one hour special. I can't wait to see how this contest turns out.


----------



## saratoga (Jan 25, 2013)

Bambi said:


> Omigosh! Lindsey!!!! I love your videos! I just subscribed to you on youtube and check your channel everyday for more videos  Please keep it up, you two are so funny and sweet together. I just adore your commentary!


Thank you so much! That is so nice of you  We will try our best to make our videos better from here on out^^ 



Pokeking said:


> I subscribed to your YouTube channel and I loved the one hour special. I can't wait to see how this contest turns out.


Thank you!! I hope it goes really well, but it's hard to foresee how people will take it. I want to do it as fairly as possible, with the people who end up winning to really enjoy it. Hopefully there will not be any cheaters or bad spirited people participating, cause if it goes well I would love to do it multiple times


----------



## Kaijudomage (Jan 25, 2013)

Considering the time difference it might be a good idea to do the contest on the weekend.

Thinking ahead, perhaps later doing subscriber town visits via the Dream Mansion.


----------



## JellyBeary (Jan 25, 2013)

Omg I love you guys

I am totally participating in this, visiting your town would be a dream come true!
It's perfect Lindsey!


----------



## PhilNook (Jan 28, 2013)

saratoga said:


> That is a really good point. Maybe something like "account older than 1/10/13" although that is oddly specific haha.


Though, having it exclusive to TBT only is unfair, considering you have 4,091 subscribers as of now and there are only 910 active members of TBT. Which means people subscribed to your channel wouldn't be able to join the contest if you make it so you have to have an account before 1/10.


----------



## XenoVII (Jan 28, 2013)

Will people be able to visit you if you friended them on here (except without all the little extras. Diving suit, fruits, bells, video, etc)? Perhaps not at the same time (obviously), but in general?


----------



## Jake (Jan 28, 2013)

PhilNook said:


> Though, having it exclusive to TBT only is unfair, considering you have 4,091 subscribers as of now and there are only 910 active members of TBT. Which means people subscribed to your channel wouldn't be able to join the contest if you make it so you have to have an account before 1/10.



They're talking about the Youtube account being that old, not the TBT account.
Why would it be exclusive to TBT members?


----------



## PhilNook (Jan 28, 2013)

I think (not sure) they've only told TBT forums?


----------



## Jake (Jan 28, 2013)

You clearly haven't read the thread...



> The idea, for now:
> 
> We would make a video right after the dates are announced for the US and EU release dates. We are thinking this will be somewhat soon, maybe in Feb, possibly March (just a hunch) so we still have a lot of time until this happens. In this video we would announce the contest and tell people what it would consist of, what we are thinking now is this: ... ... ...
> *     *      *​... ... ... So anyway, the announcement video would set up the contest. We'd let them know that we would post another video, about a month before the game would be released. In that video, we'd request that everyone write [us] or [eu] in a comment, and it would act as an entry. More than one would mean disqualification, and their youtube account must be more than a month old (to prevent people from making multiple ones to post entries), but aside from that, anyone that is planning to get the game is eligible. We would close the entries maybe a few days before the game was to be released. We'd then make a final video where we show us printing out the comments, checking to make sure nobody "cheated" (did it multiple times, etc) and then show us going to a random number generator website to pick the winner! After the four winners were chosen we would get in contact with them, and get their FCs and all of that


----------



## PhilNook (Jan 28, 2013)

Jake. said:


> You clearly haven't read the thread...


They haven't made a video about it yet?
And it seems she's only posted about it on these forums, so if she's talking about a youtube account why did she say this?


Superpenguin said:


> I suggest you make it required to have an account a bit more than a month old now that you have told people about it, and the release date announcement could still be more than a month away.





saratoga said:


> That is a really good point. Maybe something like "account older than 1/10/13" although that is oddly specific haha.


----------



## Jake (Jan 28, 2013)

I dont know how to say this without sounding rude, but it's incredibly obvious they're talking abut Youtube...


I'll wait for Lin to come online and explain this to you, she's better at explaining. And who knows, I could be wrong, but pretty sure I'm not


----------



## Octavia (Jan 28, 2013)

PhilNook said:


> They haven't made a video about it yet?
> And it seems she's only posted about it on these forums, so if she's talking about a youtube account why did she say this?



I think you've misunderstood. I'm sure the two of them haven't made a video yet because a release date hasn't been announced yet. I think they started this thread to see if it was something people would be interested in/get feedback and suggestions on the contest. Maybe they only come on TBTF.

The account info IS for Youtube, as this contest will take place on Youtube. The rules for account dates are set in place because someone reading this could go make 1, 10, or even 100 extra accounts to secure their win. The date is there to keep cheaters out and give everyone a fair chance.


----------



## Jennifer (Jan 28, 2013)

PhilNook said:


> They haven't made a video about it yet?
> And it seems she's only posted about it on these forums, so if she's talking about a youtube account why did she say this?



Because she wanted some ideas from people and wanted to know what they thought before making a video about it. Besides Youtube comments can be a pain to use for feedback IMO.

The whole account limit is because now that it was mentioned somewhere (People can tell friends who may watch that may not be on the forums and there could be people who lurk on the forums but don't post as well), some people (whether here or elsewhere) may want to make multiple accounts to try and win. By adding a date restriction for Youtube accounts, they don't have to worry about people trying to cheat by posting on a new Youtube account after hearing about the contest.


----------



## PhilNook (Jan 28, 2013)

Jennifer said:


> stuff


Ah, I understand now. Thanks.


----------



## Jennifer (Jan 29, 2013)

PhilNook said:


> Ah, I understand now. Thanks.



You're welcome


----------



## saratoga (Jan 30, 2013)

Octavia and Jennifer nailed it, but I was waiting for the release date to be official before making a video. In the OP I listed the whole spiel about making 3 videos over the course of everything: (#1: game is announced so make a video talking about the contest, #2 make a video for people to "enter" and #3 announce the winners and show how we did it). Also this is for YOUTUBE and not limited to these forums. I just really like this community and wanted some input because everyone here loves AC so much. I got lots of great feedback, so I think it'll be really successful, hopefully!


----------



## Bambi (Jan 30, 2013)

So excited for the contest! Also the live stream. Hopefully I don't miss it ^_^


----------



## Lilnoo (Jan 30, 2013)

Oh my god I love your videos and it would be amazing if i could maybe win


----------



## Fjoora (Jan 30, 2013)

I would love to enter into your contest!
I really look forward to seeing your weekly videos, and have shared them with other people on forums and social networking sites.
I know a lot of people wouldn't have gone through the hassle that you guys go through to upload gameplay footage, so doing what you guys do is really nice and selfless.

As far as the contest:
I think it's a great idea, and I know you guys have mentioned it in passing a few times that you wanted to do it.
I think all of your possible prizes are great, if anything too great.
I don't think I would change anything except for get rid of some of them (you don't want to beat the game for them! lol)
Also, I agree that instead from one month of release, you make it from the announcement of this contest since people are probably mass making accounts right now!

Thank you both and I'm crossing my fingers that I win!


----------



## Dustbunnii (Jan 30, 2013)

Love the idea of having a contest and I definitely plan on participating 
I just thought of an idea for another reward that you guys could have, and that is the option for the winners to get a new haircut or colored contacts. Not sure if anyone else would like that sort of thing or if that would even be possible in multiplayer, but I know that it would be something of interest for me at the very least. Then again, I don't know how you go about getting the salon (whether you have to spend so many bells or wait so many days) so the idea might not be a very good one if you can get it pretty quickly on your own.


----------



## saratoga (Jan 31, 2013)

Dustbunnii said:


> Love the idea of having a contest and I definitely plan on participating
> I just thought of an idea for another reward that you guys could have, and that is the option for the winners to get a new haircut or colored contacts. Not sure if anyone else would like that sort of thing or if that would even be possible in multiplayer, but I know that it would be something of interest for me at the very least. Then again, I don't know how you go about getting the salon (whether you have to spend so many bells or wait so many days) so the idea might not be a very good one if you can get it pretty quickly on your own.


They could get a haircut in my town for sure, but color contacts can only be done in your own town. That is actually a really great idea, and I will probably implement that--or at least the option for those that want to do it, to have it there. Thank you so much for your input 

I am thinking now that it'll be something like this: 250,000 bells to each winner, 1 Marine (diving) suit of their choice--will have a few colors to choose from, 3 items that they could purchase from our catalog (things like gracie grace items, nintendo themed items, DLC, music boxes etc could also be done), and them getting a short video of whatever they want to do (probably would be in our town because theirs would just be starting--and like Dustbunnii said they could get their hair cut etc as well). Am taking out silver tools because people will probably want to do that for themselves. 

Am really looking forward to it. Currently trying to get 4 of each diving suit colors, currently have the red/white striped, yellow/black and green/black but will get them all before the contest is finished hopefully  They appear randomly so it is tricky, but checking everyday is easy enough.


----------



## Chameleonsoup (Jan 31, 2013)

Wow, that is a really generous prize!


----------



## Fjoora (Jan 31, 2013)

Are there anymore diving suits other than four?
I could have sworn I saw a one-piece bathing suit in one of the gameplay previews by Nintendo.
Maybe I'm just going crazy...


----------



## saratoga (Jan 31, 2013)

There are more than four, yes. 9 total to be exact!

1. Basic green with orange accents. This is the rental suit, so you can't buy it with medals but technically it belongs here.
2. Black with yellow. This is one of the more common ones.
3. All pink. Fairly rare.
4. Green with black. About on par with #2, you see it from time to time, maybe slightly rarer.
5. Red/white striped. This is pretty rare, but I managed to get lucky and have a bunch saved up for the contest already. Only one with stripes.
6. All blue. This one is fairly rare too.
7. Black with white. fairly rare.
8. Orange with black. somewhat rare.
9. Red with black. fairly rare.

So there are 8 that you can get, but 9 total because of the rental one available on the island.
Also the assessments of rarity is just from my own perspective. Although it is safe to say that #2 is the most common, and at least in my file #3 is as well. For the majority of the others though they can only be gotten on Club Tortimer so they are pretty rare.


----------



## Bea (Jan 31, 2013)

Oh I'm definitely looking forward to your live stream! I love your videos and I think it's lovely that you're giving back to the fans with this contest. Unfortunately I'll be at work during the live stream so I'll have to catch the recording, so here's an early "Great job guys!" from me.


----------



## Chameleonsoup (Jan 31, 2013)

What is Club Tortimer? Is that the name for the island?


----------



## Fjoora (Jan 31, 2013)

Oh, thank you Lindsey!
I wonder if pink was more common for you since your player character is a girl, but you have the guide so I'm sure you know a lot more than me lol


----------



## Goldie (Jan 31, 2013)

Wow, this is so generous! I've been watching your videos for a few weeks now and they're really well-done, cheers for making them! Personally, I think this idea is great. It's also really nice of you to have it for the U.S/Canada and Europe players. I hope to catch your Livestream this Saturday, too. =)


----------



## saratoga (Jan 31, 2013)

Chameleonsoup said:


> What is Club Tortimer? Is that the name for the island?


It is different from the normal island. You have to buy a pass for 50 medals on the normal island, then you get accuses to Club Tortimer which is like the island where you can play online with others. Surprised it isn't more well known around here^^


----------



## Mint (Jan 31, 2013)

saratoga said:


> It is different from the normal island. You have to buy a pass for 50 medals on the normal island, then you get accuses to Club Tortimer which is like the island where you can play online with others. Surprised it isn't more well known around here^^



I don't think it has been mentioned on the forums here. I've only recently started using it and have only mentioned it to friends. ^^;

This isn't directed at anyone specifically, more of a general statement: Club Tortimer also has exclusive items that can pop up.


----------



## Jennifer (Feb 1, 2013)

I remember reading the Club Tortimer Pass only lasts once per run @-@ Is that true? (IE: You use it and then it gets used up)

If you, for whatever reason, save up multiple ones if that is true and go back to Club Tortimer after leaving, will the items change? Or do they just change daily like the normal island items? Finally, is the Pass always for sale or do you have to hope it shows up in the first place?

And so this isn't completely off-topic :3 Just a recommendation with continuing to update the first post with any new plans or ideas so people who just pop in may not re-say something @-@


----------



## Fjoora (Feb 1, 2013)

Too bad you can't recolor marine suits!
I'd make the part where the sleeves end floaties and make it a bathing suit!


----------



## Chameleonsoup (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm surprised I haven't heard of it before but I definitely haven't. Thanks


----------



## aikatears (Feb 1, 2013)

I have heard of it but I haven't seen too many people use it(videos) or seen pics of people using it. its kinda of neat though its online play like in other games which is cool.


----------



## saratoga (Feb 1, 2013)

Jennifer said:


> I remember reading the Club Tortimer Pass only lasts once per run @-@ Is that true? (IE: You use it and then it gets used up)
> 
> If you, for whatever reason, save up multiple ones if that is true and go back to Club Tortimer after leaving, will the items change? Or do they just change daily like the normal island items? Finally, is the Pass always for sale or do you have to hope it shows up in the first place?
> 
> And so this isn't completely off-topic :3 Just a recommendation with continuing to update the first post with any new plans or ideas so people who just pop in may not re-say something @-@



No this is not true haha. You buy the pass and you can go whenever you want. When you talk to Kapp'n (after buying the pass) there will be a newish dialogue that pops up, asking if you want to: Play by yourself (go to the normal island) or Play with those that you don't know (online). This will obviously only appear when you are talking to him by yourself---i.e you can't play online with others visiting your town. 

The items change daily just like the normal island. It is essentially the same thing, just that you can 1) play online with others and 2) the items that appear are rarer.

The fact that it isn't very well known around here to me, just proves that those that imported the game can't read Japanese haha  That's too bad if that's the case.


----------



## saratoga (Feb 1, 2013)

Jennifer said:


> I remember reading the Club Tortimer Pass only lasts once per run @-@ Is that true? (IE: You use it and then it gets used up)
> 
> If you, for whatever reason, save up multiple ones if that is true and go back to Club Tortimer after leaving, will the items change? Or do they just change daily like the normal island items? Finally, is the Pass always for sale or do you have to hope it shows up in the first place?
> 
> And so this isn't completely off-topic :3 Just a recommendation with continuing to update the first post with any new plans or ideas so people who just pop in may not re-say something @-@



No this is not true haha. You buy the pass and you can go whenever you want. When you talk to Kapp'n (after buying the pass) there will be a newish dialogue that pops up, asking if you want to: Play by yourself (go to the normal island) or Play with those that you don't know (online). This will obviously only appear when you are talking to him by yourself---i.e you can't play online with others visiting your town. 

The items change daily just like the normal island. It is essentially the same thing, just that you can 1) play online with others and 2) the items that appear are rarer.

The fact that it isn't very well known around here to me, just proves that those that imported the game can't read Japanese haha  That's too bad if that's the case.


----------



## Jennifer (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks so much for your answers  Shall look forward to that feature when the game finally comes out over here in the US


----------



## Fjoora (Feb 3, 2013)

I concur, I myself cannot read Japanese (though I've always learned a little here and there) but I have definitely debated buying the game along with my fiance.  We've held out this long though, what's a few more months.


----------



## Username (Feb 3, 2013)

I cannot read or speak Japanese, but was aching to know more about animal crossing new leaf! Thank you so much for making your videos, I watch them all the time, and i cant wait for the eu version to be released! It sounds like a really cool contest and i will deffinately be entering!


----------



## XTheLancerX (Feb 4, 2013)

You guys make amazing vids and you should be proud  But I really think the whole idea is really cool. But I mainly just want the game and waiting is really hard, especially because Nintendo won't even unveil a release date which irritates me. Waiting isn't nearly as bad when you know how long you will be waiting for. I think the contest idea is good the way it is now, just being able to visit your town is really cool, but 250k bells and all the other stuff? That's amazing! You people are definitely not greedy, and it is something to be proud of


----------



## SuperSpooky (Feb 6, 2013)

You guys are awesome!! I've been following your videos on youtube like crazy and I found this forum thanks to you! ^^ I am so excited for this contest!


----------



## ACking (Feb 6, 2013)

Oh wow. YouTube celebrity on TBT! I love all your videos! Thanks for this idea for contest. Can't wait until game is released!


----------



## saratoga (Feb 7, 2013)

^ Definitely not a Youtube celebrity haha! But I really appreciate that 

It's awesome that everyone seems to think that the contest idea is generally pretty good! I hope it goes well and people don't get down if they don't end up winning--I really just want it to be a fun thing


----------



## Roguefae (Feb 8, 2013)

Sounds like fun! Something else to look forward to when the game comes out. Love your videos btw.


----------



## Catarsi Sol (Feb 8, 2013)

I'll definitely be interested in this. 

Not to mention, I love the videos you guys put up, they always make my day that much brighter. Also, it kinda makes the wait for New Leaf that much easier. I just can't believe I've watched them since the first part now, that being three months ago. Here's to hoping that the last whatever amount of time goes just as quick!

But yes, I'll definitely be interested in this! Count me right in!


----------



## Username (Feb 8, 2013)

When will the contest be open to enter and how long for? Do we post comments on one particulay video or elsewhere? 
questions questions questions... 

Edit: aha lol my questions have just been answerd, soz


----------



## SodaDog (Feb 8, 2013)

im not on youtube, so. 

Is there any other way to enter?


----------



## saratoga (Feb 11, 2013)

SodaDog said:


> im not on youtube, so.
> 
> Is there any other way to enter?



We started on youtube and our entire fanbase is there so the contest would be to honor those that stuck by us--so yes, it would be available only to those on Youtube. Like I mentioned on my first post, the way to enter would be by posting on an "entry" video, and the only way to do that is to have a youtube account.


----------



## Fjoora (Feb 11, 2013)

I really look forward to the contest, if anything, for the chance to play with the two of you!
I would probably end up sharing the gifts with my friends and family, since I wouldn't want to cheat through the beginning of the game.  Either way, I'm exciting for the next video update!


----------



## saratoga (Feb 14, 2013)

Now that the game officially has some release dates (June 9th and 14th) we are going to work on getting the contest videos done this week! So everyone that wants to register please check out our channel (linandko) in the next few weeks  Entries will probably close around June 1st or so, so there is a lot of time still left  Might have to make it a few more bells as we still have 3 months to save up


----------



## Hamusuta (Feb 15, 2013)

saratoga said:


> Now that the game officially has some release dates (June 9th and 14th) we are going to work on getting the contest videos done this week! So everyone that wants to register please check out our channel (linandko) in the next few weeks  Entries will probably close around June 1st or so, so there is a lot of time still left  Might have to make it a few more bells as we still have 3 months to save up



But if it closes June the 1st, then how will we enter or get the prize if it hasn't been released in our country yet?


----------



## Jake (Feb 15, 2013)

You don't need the game to enter, Lin said all you need to do is comment 'us' or 'eu' on the video and it counts as an entry; then when the game gets released she'll run the draw or w/e and announce the winners


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 15, 2013)

Good luck to everyone who enters!

I really like this sort of contest. Hope to see some more things like this from the rest of the community when the game is out.


----------



## swoonu (Feb 15, 2013)

oh okay, sweet. I'll be sure to enter!


----------



## Joyce (Feb 15, 2013)

How wonderful that you are doing this contest!  I'm watching your videos all the time and I'm so grateful you make them! It makes it easier to wait for the actual game.  I will definately enter! Thanks!


----------



## saratoga (Feb 16, 2013)

Hamusuta said:


> But if it closes June the 1st, then how will we enter or get the prize if it hasn't been released in our country yet?



The whole point is that we would have to close the contest a week or two before the game comes out so we could pick winners and get in contact with them--make sure they are getting the game, ask them what they want for their prizes (we have many rare items, rare marine suit colors etc) and if I waited until the last minute it would be a nightmare for them and us. We need to be able to work out a time for them to be able to tape us playing in their game, maybe get them on skype so we could record together etc. I think the importance of planning may be something a lot of you don't realize yet, the beauty of youth I guess


----------



## BellGreen (Feb 17, 2013)

Definitely will join! I subscribed to you on utube.


----------



## Mary (Feb 17, 2013)

I've been watching all of your videos from the very beginning, but I don't have a YouTube account... Guess who's making one!


----------



## Blue Cup (Feb 17, 2013)

First I'd just like to thank you for the videos. I've been watching them using the Wii Youtube app these last couple weeks. You have a very nice voice and I quite enjoy Kohei's antics. You two make an awesome team/couple and I just love watching the videos of you two exploring Japan. 

Anyway, can't wait for the contest.


----------



## Joey (Feb 18, 2013)

Can you post here when you make the video please?


----------



## Hamusuta (Feb 18, 2013)

saratoga said:


> The whole point is that we would have to close the contest a week or two before the game comes out so we could pick winners and get in contact with them--make sure they are getting the game, ask them what they want for their prizes (we have many rare items, rare marine suit colors etc) and if I waited until the last minute it would be a nightmare for them and us. We need to be able to work out a time for them to be able to tape us playing in their game, maybe get them on skype so we could record together etc. I think the importance of planning may be something a lot of you don't realize yet, the beauty of youth I guess



Ahhh it makes much more sense now!! Thanks for explaining  and I will definitley be joining in!!


----------



## Fjoora (Feb 18, 2013)

I found a typo on your website Lindsey, and I figured I'd let you know.  I'm not sure how easy it is for you to fix but it's in your Q&A:



> Q) Does this game feature grass wear (animal tracks)?
> 
> A) Yes it does. However it is much slower than it was in City Folk (Wii). If **you** are the type that does not run often, you will barely notice any grass wear in your town. Growing flowers also helps to mask the lack of grass.



If I find anymore, I'll let you know.  I'm not sure what is the best way to contact so here you go.

EDIT: Made my own typo XD


----------



## Fjoora (Feb 18, 2013)

I found one other:



> Q) What is the Island? How do I get there? And can I play by myself on there?
> 
> A) The Island is accessible from the dock on your beach. It costs 1000 bells to go, and you get there by riding on Kapp'n's boat. The Island is always summer, so you are able to fish and catch summer-specific bugs and fish. When you arrive there, you pockets will automatically be emptied for you, therefore it is necessary to rent out equipment from the Gyroid near the enterence of the Island. The Island also hosts minigames, ranging from one star (easy) to three stars (difficult) in terms of difficulty. You can play with friends or by yourself. If you perform well in the minigame, you will be rewarded with medals. You can only exchange these medals for goods in the island suvonior **souvenir**  shop.





> Q) Can I dive on my own beach?
> 
> A) Yes, once you have purchased the Marine suit (diving suit) from the Islands' suvoirnir **souvenir** shop for 40 medals, you can dive on the Island or off your own beach.


----------



## MademRachel (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm a bit confused. What would we be doing to try and win the contest ??


----------



## Pokeking (Feb 18, 2013)

I believe one just notates on the YouTube video their region to enter the contest.

I think it would be nice to see one's own town featured in a video.


----------



## saratoga (Feb 20, 2013)

Welp we finished the video which will announce it all, has a ton of information in it. Hopefully it won't be too overwhelming, but I wanted it to be where all the information was available at the beginning so at least people could semi-answer their own questions. Should be up on Friday, will post it on here when it is done. Thank you to everyone in this thread who gave me some good ideas, it was really helpful to have that kind of input


----------



## Hamusuta (Feb 20, 2013)

saratoga said:


> Welp we finished the video which will announce it all, has a ton of information in it. Hopefully it won't be too overwhelming, but I wanted it to be where all the information was available at the beginning so at least people could semi-answer their own questions. Should be up on Friday, will post it on here when it is done. Thank you to everyone in this thread who gave me some good ideas, it was really helpful to have that kind of input



Uh oh, now I'm excited


----------



## BellGreen (Feb 20, 2013)

Will it be TBT-only? It could be where you have to join TBT first so you can enter.


----------



## Fjoora (Feb 20, 2013)

BellBringerGreen said:


> Will it be TBT-only? It could be where you have to join TBT first so you can enter.



She stated earlier that it is for all of their Youtube fans and that you do not need a TBT account to enter, only a Youtube account.


----------



## Jake (Feb 21, 2013)

australia should have their own category, just sayin' :3


----------



## saratoga (Feb 21, 2013)

^The way we have it worked it makes it MORE than fair for Non-US people. If we were to break it down even furthur tallying it up would be a complete nightmare. Wouldn't wish all of that menial work on anyone.


----------



## Fjoora (Feb 21, 2013)

Hey, it makes me wonder how many people from each country are watching the videos.
If half of the viewers are from the US then breaking it down further would be unfair to the US players suddenly.
I'm sure they'll take care of it just fine.


----------



## saratoga (Feb 22, 2013)

Jesirawr said:


> Hey, it makes me wonder how many people from each country are watching the videos.
> If half of the viewers are from the US then breaking it down further would be unfair to the US players suddenly.
> I'm sure they'll take care of it just fine.


Eh...I don't really see it that way at all. We want all sorts of people to win this game, not just Americans. We are evening up the playing field, if anything by doing what we are doing. 

We are able to view our demographics easily from our youtube page, and it is quite varied. Overwhelmingly US girls under the age of 17, yes, but still there are many viewers from Germany, Brazil, the Netherlands, France, UK, Aus/NZ, Japan etc etc. It probably goes anywhere from 50-70 percent US, and the rest being very varied. Not a huge stretch by any means. I can still foresee people complaining which is such a shame...people have a huge sense of entitlement, I've noticed since starting the youtube channel. Makes me sad haha.


----------



## YanoShigun (Feb 22, 2013)

Jesirawr said:


> If half of the viewers are from the US then breaking it down further would be unfair to the US players suddenly.



I agree with Jesirawr. I'm not just saying that because I live in the US, but giving certain people an advantage or disadvantage depending on where they happen to live is very unfair. And I understand that you would want people from other places to win as well. But you should not factor in people locations when determining winners. EVERYONE should get an *equal opportunity*, regardless of what country they happen to live in.

I love your videos, by the way!


----------



## saratoga (Feb 22, 2013)

I posted the video! Very excited to get the contest going, hope it goes well. Thanks for everybodies input, I made some changes to the original plan because everyone had such good ideas.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S0SF9z9v79c


----------



## Jake (Feb 22, 2013)

I have to pause my music to watch this lol;


ahh you changed it to 6 winners instead of 4.

Good move 


it's ok it was worth the pause


----------



## saratoga (Feb 22, 2013)

Yup haha. Since the game comes out in June, we have some time to get more bells so we changed it from 4 to 6. Might even do some other mini contests from our twitter, want to see how this first one goes though


----------



## Peoki (Feb 22, 2013)

Hi Lin! I've just finished watching the contest overview. The rules seem fair and simple, but how will you differentiate between actual US and non-US residents? I mean, I personally won't be participating in the contest since I'll be on vacation shortly after launch; what if people enter as an international participant (or vice versa) knowing that their chances of winning may be higher?

Apologies if this doesn't make sense. it's fairly late where I am;;


----------



## Jake (Feb 22, 2013)

Peoki said:


> Hi Lin! I've just finished watching the contest overview. The rules seem fair and simple, but how will you differentiate between actual US and non-US residents? I mean, I personally won't be participating in the contest since I'll be on vacation shortly after launch; what if people enter as an international participant (or vice versa) knowing that their chances of winning may be higher?
> 
> Apologies if this doesn't make sense. it's fairly late where I am;;



I was actually wondering this before too


----------



## saratoga (Feb 22, 2013)

Jake. said:


> I was actually wondering this before too



How we would differentiate?
On video two the people entering would do that themselves. By simply writing a [1] for US or [2] for Non-US. We just look at that, and tally up from there. We'll be checking their profiles anyway to make sure that the account looks legit, but aside from that I think people can handle labeling themselves. 

I hope this answers your question, Peoki.


----------



## Joey (Feb 22, 2013)

Just after watching the video, can't wait to enter!


----------



## Zeiro (Feb 22, 2013)

YanoShigun said:


> I agree with Jesirawr. I'm not just saying that because I live in the US, but giving certain people an advantage or disadvantage depending on where they happen to live is very unfair. And I understand that you would want people from other places to win as well. But you should not factor in people locations when determining winners. EVERYONE should get an *equal opportunity*, regardless of what country they happen to live in.



I kind of agree here. You are penalizing the Americans because they make up a majority of your viewers? That's not really fair, is it. I'm sure most other people outside of the US are quite happy that you decided to do this, but your American fans, which is majority of your fans, probably aren't too happy that they are not getting a fair chance at winning. It wouldn't be too much of a stretch to call this discrimination. 

Why are you even hand-selecting winners depending on where they live? Isn't there another way to determine winners without hurting anyone's feelings? There are plenty of better ways to determine winners. It is understood that you are trying to be fair to the minority, but you aren't "leveling the playing field" by doing this.


----------



## Justin (Feb 22, 2013)

saratoga said:


> I posted the video! Very excited to get the contest going, hope it goes well. Thanks for everybodies input, I made some changes to the original plan because everyone had such good ideas.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S0SF9z9v79c



Heh, I like how you went out of your way to say Canada doesn't count for US. If you hadn't specified, I would have assumed all of NA counted as US.


----------



## New leaf 180 (Feb 22, 2013)

They said you have ten days after it come out to get it and then start making videos and no one can leave you any questions or comments at all.


----------



## SilentNinja628 (Feb 22, 2013)

Instead of giving the winners all of the silver tools why not let them choose the silver tools they want? Because I think they would like to get most of them themselves. Personally I would choose the Silver Axe and Watering can.


----------



## Pokeking (Feb 23, 2013)

I liked the video and I look foward to the contest and I'm glad that a video was made to discuss the rules rather than the rules and the contest entry video being one in the same.


----------



## SodaDog (Feb 23, 2013)

Hope you didn't miss me out....

i dont have a youtube account so......


----------



## Hamusuta (Feb 23, 2013)

@saratoga
Ok so if there are 6 winners, and all of them get to be in one of your videos, does that mean it will be you,kohei, winner 1 and winner 2 in one video. you kohei, winner 3 and winner 4 in one video and then you,kohei winner 5 and winner 6 in one video.
or is it going to be all in one video?? o-o


----------



## saratoga (Feb 24, 2013)

^ We were thinking of each winner getting their own individual video. So winner 1 would be in their own video, whether they want to tape with me or Kohei or both is up to them (again, the theme here being that we do whatever the winner wants).


----------



## New leaf 180 (Feb 24, 2013)

@saratoga are you Lindesy?

I'm just wondering.


----------



## New leaf 180 (Feb 24, 2013)

[1] means USA 
[2] means NON-USA


----------



## Haihappen (Feb 24, 2013)

New leaf 180 said:


> @saratoga are you Lindesy?
> 
> I'm just wondering.



yep
read page one


----------



## Hamusuta (Feb 24, 2013)

saratoga said:


> ^ We were thinking of each winner getting their own individual video. So winner 1 would be in their own video, whether they want to tape with me or Kohei or both is up to them (again, the theme here being that we do whatever the winner wants).



Ahhh I really want to win now D: GOod luck to everyone lol.


----------



## BellGreen (Feb 24, 2013)

Can't wait for the second vid to release!


----------



## Feraligator (Feb 24, 2013)

Sounds exciting. But the chances are so low!


----------



## saratoga (Feb 25, 2013)

New leaf 180 said:


> @saratoga are you Lindesy?
> 
> I'm just wondering.



Yes I am. It is written in my signature as well as page one of this thread


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Feb 25, 2013)

saratoga said:


> Yes I am. It is written in my signature as well as page one of this thread



Hi lindsey! I watch all your and Kohei's AC videos on youtube! You two are awesome!


----------



## rachiewease (Feb 25, 2013)

saratoga said:


> Eh...I don't really see it that way at all. We want all sorts of people to win this game, not just Americans. We are evening up the playing field, if anything by doing what we are doing.
> 
> We are able to view our demographics easily from our youtube page, and it is quite varied. Overwhelmingly US girls under the age of 17, yes, but still there are many viewers from Germany, Brazil, the Netherlands, France, UK, Aus/NZ, Japan etc etc. It probably goes anywhere from 50-70 percent US, and the rest being very varied. Not a huge stretch by any means. I can still foresee people complaining which is such a shame...people have a huge sense of entitlement, I've noticed since starting the youtube channel. Makes me sad haha.



It is sad that people have to find something to moan about when its a really generous thing you are doing regardless of where people are from. But I guess thats life and we have to learn to ignore the negative. I think 3 winners from both US and the rest of the world is more than kind.


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm not entering the contest.... mostly because I don't have any to film vidoes than upload them to my computer.
The only thing I have is Windows movie maker and it crashes or lags alot when I try to make my own videos.
That's why my youtube has so little amount of my own videos.


----------



## rachiewease (Feb 25, 2013)

^ you don't have to make your own video. you just have to comment on one of theirs.


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Feb 25, 2013)

I comment on all of thier vidoes in AC.
So I guess I'm entered already. LOL.


----------



## Punchyleaf (Feb 25, 2013)

MDofDarkheart said:


> I comment on all of thier vidoes in AC.
> So I guess I'm entered already. LOL.



Nope :> they have yet to release the contest entry video


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Feb 25, 2013)

Well since I already like most of their AC videos. I'm sure that I'll be watching for the contest one.


----------



## Jake (Feb 25, 2013)

MDofDarkheart said:


> I comment on all of thier vidoes in AC.
> So I guess I'm entered already. LOL.



Not being rude but have you actually read the rules or watched the contest announcement?


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Feb 25, 2013)

Yes, I just watched it today.
^_^ I'll be watching for Video 2 of the Contest.


----------



## bootie101 (Mar 12, 2013)

I really enjoy their videos. They sound like they really enjoy the game and its great they are having this comp. tbh after watching their vids I decided to import the jap version. I'm going to have 2 versions that way my kids can visit my jap town. Thanks for the vids


----------



## Fjoora (Mar 12, 2013)

I'm still fighting myself about getting the Japanese version, but I need to hold off.
I won't be able to understand any of the text and the whole vibe of the game comes from that.
And I don't want two copies because who wants to start their town all over again?


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Apr 6, 2013)

Wait...so you, Lin and Ko, have a Bell Tree account?! I never knew that!^^ I got mine a few days ago, and I love your videos! I am the Madison that has been sending you Fan Mail and questions!  I'm so happy to know you both have an account; good luck on the contest!


----------



## Jake (Apr 6, 2013)

Madison123 said:


> Wait...so you, Lin and Ko, have a Bell Tree account?! I never knew that!^^ I got mine a few days ago, and I love your videos! I am the Madison that has been sending you Fan Mail and questions!  I'm so happy to know you both have an account; good luck on the contest!



I'm pretty sure it's just Lin who has the account?
Could be wrong though


----------



## JCnator (Apr 6, 2013)

I feel like Lin is the one who actually goes on TBT. She easily masters English better compared to Ko.


----------



## the_bria (Apr 6, 2013)

...she's american.


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Apr 6, 2013)

Sorry, I meant just Lin.  I never knew she had an account, though! Plus, isn't Lin Japanese? I know she can read and talk in English, but she lives in Japan.


----------



## Peoki (Apr 6, 2013)

^Nope. Lin is indeed an American.  
Living in Japan doesn't necessarily mean the person is Japanese.. Lin has stated multiple times that she moved there from the US, which is why she is able to read and speak English fluently.


----------



## saratoga (Apr 7, 2013)

Yes, hello Madison  I remember your e-mails.
And right, I am American. Just because I live here does not automatically make me Japanese. I think what it is, is that people will watch the videos and they form an opinion of what I must be based on their initial impression. I've been asked if I was Japanese, Canadian, German (?), Spanish (?) American etc. You should never assume things about people though, it is a bad road to go down 

I'm glad the contest is going so well! Over 1,600 entries in about a week. I think it'll fall somewhere over 3,000 by the end of it, maybe. That would be pretty cool.


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Apr 7, 2013)

Oh, yeah, I remember you saying you were from the US...New York, right? I've been very forgetful lately...I think I'm just fretting my Science Exam!


----------



## Juicebox (Apr 7, 2013)

saratoga said:


> Yes, hello Madison  I remember your e-mails.
> And right, I am American. Just because I live here does not automatically make me Japanese. I think what it is, is that people will watch the videos and they form an opinion of what I must be based on their initial impression. I've been asked if I was Japanese, Canadian, German (?), Spanish (?) American etc. You should never assume things about people though, it is a bad road to go down
> 
> I'm glad the contest is going so well! Over 1,600 entries in about a week. I think it'll fall somewhere over 3,000 by the end of it, maybe. That would be pretty cool.



It's probably your accent . I didn't actually know you were American until you mentioned it. My grandmother was Japanese and had a Japanese accent, and yours sounded like hers, so I initially assumed you were a native speaker.


----------



## Hamusuta (Jun 2, 2013)

Congrats to winners ^_^


----------



## Username (Jun 2, 2013)

Hamusuta said:


> Congrats to winners ^_^



I was actually really upset when i found out i hadnt won :'( I felt it in my bones. 
:'( My bones decieve me.


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Jun 2, 2013)

I knew I didn't win.
I could just tell.


----------



## Fjoora (Jun 2, 2013)

There were so many entries.  I just hope the people that won didn't cheat at all, and gave the rest of us a fair shot.


----------



## JCnator (Jun 2, 2013)

Rest assured! They've painstakingly checked every single entry and eliminated a good deal of cheaters. They hope that these winners will contact them before June 7th, or else they'll have to draw for more again.


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Jun 2, 2013)

If they have multiple counts.............. they probably did cheat.
Even though LinandKo said to only post from one YouTube account.

I only own one Youtube account for that reason. I can't cheat on YouTube contest.


----------



## Eloise (Jun 2, 2013)

Didn't win, oh well.  I spotted my name on the list though, my number was 471 in the EU list!


----------



## Feraligator (Jun 2, 2013)

I was 225 on the [2] list! So close!


----------



## Nicole. (Jun 2, 2013)

I was that unlucky that I didn't even find my name on the EU list, oh well! I've never won anything in my life so I wasn't expecting to.


----------



## Dreamer (Jun 2, 2013)

Axew said:


> I was 225 on the [2] list! So close!



I saw that!  It's still cool to see your own name, though. 

Congrats to the winners!!!
I entered but didn't expect to win. That's alright.


----------



## Joey (Jun 2, 2013)

Awww, I didn't win. Congratulations to those who won and I hope at least one person on this forum won!


----------



## Hamusuta (Jun 2, 2013)

I was 467 on the EU list, i was no way near winning xD Oh well, i don't win anything either.

- - - Post Merge - - -

double post: Shame no one from the forum won,


----------



## Pyon (Jun 2, 2013)

Congratulations to the winners! 
I'm looking forward to seeing them in the videos being all excited and stuff :3


----------



## JabuJabule (Jun 2, 2013)

I wonder what number I was :O

Oh well.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 2, 2013)

I wonder if I would've won if I entered?
Oh well, can't change the past.


----------



## Pokeking (Jun 2, 2013)

I wonder what number I was on the US list. Even though I didn't win, I look forward to see the winner videos.


----------



## Stargirl (Jun 2, 2013)

Pokeking said:


> I wonder what number I was on the US list. Even though I didn't win, I look forward to see the winner videos.


Same! I'm so happy for all the winners because they deserve it (unless they cheated).


----------



## McRibbie (Jun 3, 2013)

Although I'm slightly sad that I didn't win, it was good to see my channel name with a cool number, 555.


----------



## Bubble Pop (Jun 3, 2013)

Who where the winners, how many etc? Im away and can't view the video!


----------



## kakuloo (Jun 3, 2013)

I was sorta hoping to win...but I am also pretty relieved I didn't  ^_^;;  I feel like I'd mess up the winner's video.  >.<

I feel like I won anyway, because I get to see the cool videos with the winners now! =D  I love when people get together and play!  I hope a couple of the winners want to do the Skype thing so we can hear them interact with Lin & Ko! ^_^


----------

